# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  2011թ-ի լավագույն ֆիլմը

## Anime girl

Ո՞րն է 2011թ-ի  լավագույն  ֆիլմը

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ պարտադի՞ր ա հարցումով որոշել լավագույն ֆիլմը, կարող ա մարդիկ նենց ֆիլմ անվանեն, որ հարցման մեջ չլինի: Իմ համար լավագույնը Shame-ն էր, հետո A Separation-ը ու Արտիստը:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. թեմային կցված թերի հարցումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Sagittarius

Drive  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտիստը  :Love:

----------

Ներսես_AM (30.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ Extremely Loud, Incredibly Close-ը տեսնող էղե՞լ ա (հույս ունեմ` Շիրվանզադեն սրանից չունի  :LOL: ): Գիրքը շատ են գովում, հետաքրքիր ա` կինոն ոնցն ա: Հա, 2011-ին ա նկարահանվել, նենց որ թեմայից դուրս չի:

----------

